# Mick Ronson



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just listening to a 1975 concert with Ian Hunter and Mick Ronson. That boy has some tone on him! Not Paul Kossoff, but often quite close in his finger vibrato and singing leads. I'm impressed.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love Mick Ronson's tone, and taste. One of my favourite players for sure.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

...and he would have made a better Stone than Ron Wood. I loved Wood in The Faces, but not so much as a Stone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my favourite players when I was growing up and started paying attention to guitar. Ziggy Stardust remains one of my Desert Disc records. That outro solo of Moonage Daydream still sends shivers up my spine.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> That outro solo of Moonage Daydream still sends shivers up my spine.


Damn straight!! Me too. It only takes about 4 notes to do it too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Big fan of his work with Bowie, and even his solo stuff (Slaughter on 10th St and Play, Don't Worry). I didn't get into the Hunter & Ronson stuff much back then. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw Hunter & Ronson at Barrymore's in Ottawa around 1990. 

Amazing guitar player. It was pretty cool to stand 10 feet from him and hear his playing through his Boogie combo.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

To me there's Him, Hendrix, Young and everyone else lol...

Maybe the grandpappy of Arena Glam Rock, nobody could hang a note out there like he could, just off the map.

His Bowie licks are legendary, and that daydream lead will always be a "sometimes equaled, never bettered" feather in his cap. Ya just know after the first 4 notes it's game over lol.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

He's Lindsay Lohans girlfriends' dad, right? 

j/k


----------

